# Bundesliga 26-28 September



## LiverpoolFan (Sep 26, 2008)

I am on Bayern not to win. They doesnt look like Champiions. 
I know Hannover is not the best dog, but odds of 2.7 for Bayern not to win these days are too good not to be taken.


----------

